# New Gunnar Roadie



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new Gunnar roadie. I swapped parts over from my 2009 Trek 1.5. I won't get to ride it outside for another month or two, but it will see some trainer time in the meantime.




























Excuse the red rear tire (trainer tire).


----------



## jgoodlet (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice build! I'm planning a Roadie SRAM Force build very soon. I'll likely go for the same silver frame, too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike. I cant afford a Gunnar so I will just keep my Soma (same geometry) and dream.

Beautiful.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

nice! you'll love it! i sure as hell love mine


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice solid build! Be interesting to hear your thoughts on the steel ride after riding the alum Trek.

The Gunnar has better tire clearance compared to the Trek, mount at least 25c tires on their and should make for smooth ride combined with the steel.

Ritchey forks are solid, good choice.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

My main motivation for buying the frame was the ride quality. I had 25mm tires on the trek as well, kind of a must for me @230lbs.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I know I really like my Roadie. Bet you will be happy with yours. What frame size is that? Looks taller than mine (56 cm).


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice color. :thumbsup: Here's my '01 Crosshairs, also leaning against a wall.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

esldude said:


> Oh I know I really like my Roadie. Bet you will be happy with yours. What frame size is that? Looks taller than mine (56 cm).


It's a 60.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the red accents. I think you will be very pleased with the way it rides. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I switched from a Giant aluminum to a Gunnar Roadie 10 years ago. Rode it for 5 years and then got sucked into "new" technology with aluminum/carbon rear, carbon and titanium but came back to Gunnar. Their geometry suits me. Quality construction and Made in the USA. 

I'm glad I paid the extra for the Gunnar. Soma makes some good stuff but I do take pride in fact some guy/gal in WI made my frame. 

Your set up looks great. Maybe you will get a warm day soon so you can get it on the tarmac.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

What's up with all of the silver Gunnars? I never would have leaned towards silver until this posting. They all look great.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I probably would have gone with white if it was a standard color. I had the red accent pieces already, (housings, bar tape, bottle cages, etc.) and didn't want to change all that. I like red accents. 

I thought about the english blue color of the year, but would have had to spend more $ as i don't think the red would go well with that scheme. 

BTW, i was able to cross my derailleur cables under the down tube. The housings don't rub on the head tube now with the bar turned straight.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Can you fit 25mm tires on that Easton EC 90 fork? I have the EC70 fork on my Lynskey and 25mm Bonty tires are so tight. I see some rubbing on the clear coat in the fork. Not good.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

That's a great bike. I think you'll love it. I've had 2. #1 was crushed by an SUV, but I've managed to miss them on #2. My first was silver and I thought it was a great. Here's a picture of #2.

View attachment 251486


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

Keeping in the Gunnar theme, here's my non-silver Sport, which I just tore down tonight for a complete cleaning. Had it for 8 years now, love it!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Love those Gunnars guys! Keep em comming.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

I had one of those for a while. I like the company, and the philosophy behind it: build a good bike, with good tubes. I would buy another one in a heartbeat - love that silver fade paint job...


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Great Roadies. 

My first roadie shown below had an unfortunate accident car rack vs garage roof. Great bike. RIP










After getting a professional fitting, my second Roadie (2011) has custom geometry. I sent in my fork (Easton EC90SLX) to be painted with the frame.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a question for you Gunnar guys. How are they going fast down hill. I like to push myself and bike while descending.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

T K said:


> I have a question for you Gunnar guys. How are they going fast down hill. I like to push myself and bike while descending.


They are fine. Fork selection matters, since the Roadie runs a slightly steep head tube.

Stick with something like Enve, 3T, or similar with the correct offset/trail numbers, and the bike performs.

Like any bike, put the wrong fork on it, and you will notice it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 3T fork, but was concerned about front end frame flex. That wondering front end in fast corners is not fun. At 185 I'm no featherweight.


----------



## david.dean (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pictures! I've been looking at the Roadie all winter and I'm finally close to putting in an order for mine.

DrMayer - what height are you that puts you on a 60cm? That's usually the size I end up with but I haven't yet ridden a bike with quite this geometry.

Another question - anyone ever put a rear rack on a Roadie? I may slightly customize my frame with braze-ons on the seat stays, then load up 20-30 lbs for a short tour. Anyone have success with that? Or perhaps strongly recommend against it for any reason?


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

david.dean said:


> Great pictures! I've been looking at the Roadie all winter and I'm finally close to putting in an order for mine.
> 
> DrMayer - what height are you that puts you on a 60cm? That's usually the size I end up with but I haven't yet ridden a bike with quite this geometry.
> 
> Another question - anyone ever put a rear rack on a Roadie? I may slightly customize my frame with braze-ons on the seat stays, then load up 20-30 lbs for a short tour. Anyone have success with that? Or perhaps strongly recommend against it for any reason?


I am 6 ft with 34.5 inch inseam, 762 mm saddle ht, and only 1.75 inch saddle to bar drop. A 58 works well for me, even at such a short drop. It allows a 110 stem at +6 degrees and Deda Zero 100 bars with about 75 or 80 reach. 

My experience with the Roadie so far is 20 to 30 pounds would be too much. Maybe 10 pounds at most might be OK, including rack weight. But that is only my opinion. 

Thanks.

[I'm adding an edit here as of 4/23/12. I've thought about it and have come to think 10 pounds would be on the light size for added rack weight. The Roadie has strong tubing. It may be light, but it is very strong given the double-oversized top and down tubes. I would hazard to guess a stock 58 cm Roadie is designed for body weights between 170 and 220. If one is on the lighter side of that range, then a rack can hold more before a frame begins to show indications of too much load weight. It would not be a pound for pound tradeoff, however.]


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm 6'3" I have a 90 mm stem, but will probably swap to my 100. Things otherwise are great. Got about 40 mi on now. I've had some struggles with a slipping seat post, I hope the hairspray trick works.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Here is a crappy photo of mine, and a photo of the real color.

60 cm Rodie
7800
CK headset
13 cm Ritchy stem
Easton fork & seatpost

It's my main race bike


----------



## david.dean (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm surprised that the Roadie can't carry more. The Surly Pacer and Soma Smoothie are nearly identical geometries, but you do see stories of people doing some touring on those. Maybe it's just because the Roadie is much less common, so it's harder to find examples?


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

david.dean said:


> I'm surprised that the Roadie can't carry more. The Surly Pacer and Soma Smoothie are nearly identical geometries, but you do see stories of people doing some touring on those. Maybe it's just because the Roadie is much less common, so it's harder to find examples?


My guess of 10 pounds on the Roadie is just that, a guess. I'm just thinking along the lines of what forces that rocking 10 pounds back and forth would feel like and might do to a race frame. The Pacer is probably a heavier built bike, but as a result may also be less of a performer on the road. The folks at Waterford may be the best ones to answer the weight question. 

Thanks.


----------



## david.dean (Mar 27, 2011)

drmayer said:


> I'm 6'3" I have a 90 mm stem, but will probably swap to my 100. Things otherwise are great. Got about 40 mi on now. I've had some struggles with a slipping seat post, I hope the hairspray trick works.


I've read about Gunnars and slipping seatposts. Is this a common problem for their bikes? If I get a Roadie will I have to worry about the seatpost slipping, or is there a real solution for this? I'm not too heavy, about 170 lbs.


----------



## david.dean (Mar 27, 2011)

In general, is it possible to damage a steel frame by carrying a little too much weight? I know that handling and comfort will begin to suffer at some point, but can you do actual frame damage?

Thanks for all the great answers.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

david.dean said:


> I've read about Gunnars and slipping seatposts. Is this a common problem for their bikes? If I get a Roadie will I have to worry about the seatpost slipping, or is there a real solution for this? I'm not too heavy, about 170 lbs.


I think it's a combination of the framesaver stuff inside the seat tube, a carbon post, and i do weigh 230lbs. I tried to remove the framesaver from that portion of the seat tube and use the hairspray as well. I'll know how it worked tomorrow.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Waiting to become a bike:


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

laxpatrick said:


> Waiting to become a bike:


Looks like a custom Gunnar. Steel fork or carbon?


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Regarding weight on a rear rack -- Gunnar will tell you they think up to 20 lbs. is okay. I would trust their judgement.


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

ScottInCincinnati said:


> Keeping in the Gunnar theme, here's my non-silver Sport, which I just tore down tonight for a complete cleaning. Had it for 8 years now, love it!


Where's the drive side pic?

Amazing looking ride


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

laxpatrick said:


> Waiting to become a bike:


Nice! Is that Blue Heron Bike Shop?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Tube thickness have a lot to do about how much you can carry.The higher quality steel you use, the thinner the tubes you can make.

OX Plat has butts of .4mm.

Surly frames weigh 1-1/4 pounds more than a Gunnar Roadie frame. They are made from 4130 CroMoly Steel, (a low tech steel........or as I call it.....gas pipe)

This is one of the reasons they are a lot cheaper.
.
.
.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Tube thickness have a lot to do about how much you can carry.The higher quality steel you use, the thinner the tubes you can make.
> 
> OX Plat has butts of .4mm.
> 
> ...


Being a Waterford guy I have to say their resale value isn't what a Surly is. Which really surprises me. If you're careful you pick up a Waterford or Gunnar for half or more of retail. Surlys aren't much less used than new. Now that Surly isn't letting dealers sell complete bikes online I would think their resale will be even higher.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Most people don't understand tubesets.
Surley has more name recognition than Gunnar, so people think that it's a "better" frame.


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, in one more post, I can show you mine.


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

laxpatrick said:


> Waiting to become a bike:


Although that's not mine, here's my custom Gunnar using that paint choice:


I got it yesterday and, so far, love it. It's my first road bike since the 1970s.


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice. Dig silver. Dig Gunnar.

Enjoy a Gunnar HT mtb, and tempted to go Gunnar for next road bike build (ride alum now).


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Here's my Gunnar Sport. It was my fast commuter, but I recently rebuilt it as a photo tourer.


----------



## tbachorski (Apr 15, 2012)

Great looking bikes


----------



## Nhat Huy (Apr 15, 2012)

Never ride a Gunnar Roadie like this. So am excited with drmayer's posting. More experience for me.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

....and it's a bike!










210mm cranks take some getting used to... And yes, those cranks aren't too easy on the eyes.

Ultegra 9 speed for perceived durability and so I can swap wheels with my 66cm Cannondale Caad3. Phil Wood hubs, HED rims, Cane Creek brakes, Ritchey stems, bars, post topped with a Brooks.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Is that a stock 66cm Roadie? Any issues with the 210mm cranks with the 70BB drop? Looks good.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope, custom geometry, we raised the BB up a bit and some other mods.


----------



## tdstuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

*Newly-Built 58 cm Roadie*

My newly-built Roadie rides like a Corvette or IROC-Z Camaro, while my 2001 LeMond 853 Pro Team rides like a Nissan Maxima. 

The Roadie rides and feels best on fast rides. At 10 to 15 mph it transmits a lot of vibration. But above that it goes away and it morphs into the great-handling sports car. The LeMond transmits much less vibration on those slower rides. 

The top and down tubes of the Roadie are each one size larger diameter than the LeMond. The opposite is true for the seat tubes. LeMond has 31.8, Roadie 28.6. 

Without a caliper I estimate the downtubes are 34.9 Roadie and 31.8 LeMond, and top tubes are 31.8 Roadie and 28.6 LeMond. I could be wrong, so please feel free to post corrections. 

Thanks.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Slow Ride said:


> The Roadie rides and feels best on fast rides. At 10 to 15 mph it transmits a lot of vibration. But above that it goes away and it morphs into the great-handling sports car. The LeMond transmits much less vibration on those slower rides.
> 
> Thanks.


You have hit on something I noticed when I first got my Roadie, but since have gotten used to. Yes, below around 15 mph, if you pay attention, it just seems a bit coarse, I do mean just a bit. Especially when tires are inflated near the upper end of the psi range. Once you get just a bit more speed it seems like the vibration goes away, or gets into some kind of synchrony or something as you don't seem to feel it anymore. 

Aluminum bikes (I have only owned a couple, so maybe not generic to them) seem to have this larger amounts of this vibration (more a buzz), and it doesn't seem to go away at any speed. Carbon bikes I have ridden seem to soak up this buzz. Now on coarse pavement and high tire pressure they can transmit a bit of the road buzz, but seem to soak it up mostly somehow without feeling at all deadened. Yes, I know it is stereotypical description of the frame types, and maybe I was just preconditioned to experience them this way. But it seems to be so.

Now if the Roadie is a Corvette (I don't disagree with that sports car assessment) I have a Bianchi 928 that must be a McLaren. As it is even sportier, snappier etc. It is a touch smaller frame and I wish it were the next size up, so that might have something to do with it. All things considered I still like the Roadie better.


----------



## Nikond300s (Apr 23, 2012)

Amazing bike!


----------



## gunnarjford (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello, I am saving up for a road bike, before I found Gunnar road bikes I was saving up for a modest £500 bike. But i'm thinking is it worth waiting longer for a nicer bike which also happens to have my name on? What do you think?


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

gunnarjford said:


> Hello, I am saving up for a road bike, before I found Gunnar road bikes I was saving up for a modest £500 bike. But i'm thinking is it worth waiting longer for a nicer bike which also happens to have my name on? What do you think?


I would, in a heartbeat. I've had 2 Roadies and a Sport. (One Roadie was SUV-demolished.) All have been great bikes. I don't honestly think you would be anything but very happy with one.

I posted a picture of my Roadie before -- here's one of the Sport.

View attachment 276255


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

gunnarjford said:


> Hello, I am saving up for a road bike, before I found Gunnar road bikes I was saving up for a modest £500 bike. But i'm thinking is it worth waiting longer for a nicer bike which also happens to have my name on? What do you think?


Hi Gunnar
My wife and I have had Gunnar Sports for nearly 12 years now. She loves riding a bike, though just with me and there better be a coffee shop at the halfway point, but she loves her Gunnar and refuses to entertain the idea of having anything else. A while back, she did try a carbon Trek after some considerable research. It lasted around six months of her muttering about it, was sold and she's sticking with her Sport. Mine - okay, I'm past going far or fast now, but a few years back, I actually rode a criterium on mine - I'm a 'former racer' from a long while back. Short answer - I reckon the Sport is the overall best handling bike I've ever owned. 

That you get your name on the frame for 'free' is really neat!

Ours have both been re-painted - it's a 'treat' you can give yourself with a steel frame. Mine, now tasteful blue with white panels used to be a red into yellow fade that demanded sunglasses at close quarters. Hers was a pale metallic flake blue, now a dark purple-ish colour that matches her favourite nail polish colour she uses on her toes. Go figure that one!

Definitely start saving for that Gunnar!

Good luck 

Dereck


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's a shot of my Gunnar Sport. Not the greatest photo, but you get the gist. It's sort of a Guinness black-and-tan scheme. I'm still getting used to the bike. It's a stiffer frame than I would have expected, and rides harsher than my other steel bikes. I just swapped the tires from 25s to 28s to see if that will help. I'm using it mainly for commuting, hence the fenders and Bagman rack.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Here's a shot of my Gunnar Sport. Not the greatest photo, but you get the gist. It's sort of a Guinness black-and-tan scheme. I'm still getting used to the bike. It's a stiffer frame than I would have expected, and rides harsher than my other steel bikes. I just swapped the tires from 25s to 28s to see if that will help. I'm using it mainly for commuting, hence the fenders and Bagman rack.


I'm surprised you say it rides harsher. I've had 2 Roadie's and a Sport and I've been quite happy with the quality of the ride. I wonder, did you use the Gunnar fork?


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks nice. First time I've seen a powertap wheel used on a Gunnar


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

chrisclougherty said:


> I'm surprised you say it rides harsher. I've had 2 Roadie's and a Sport and I've been quite happy with the quality of the ride. I wonder, did you use the Gunnar fork?


Actually, my Sport has a Waterford steel fork, so that is not the cause of the harsher ride. I think it's the tubing, which is oversized. I have three other steel bikes, and the Gunnar's tubing is huge compared to them.

I have a Waterford RST-22 that is about the same size and geometry but has narrower tubing, and it rides like a magic carpet. My Gunnar rides much better now that I have put 28 mm tires on it. However, I expected it to ride just like the Waterford and it does not. The Gunnar's ride is much stiffer than the Waterford.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Actually, my Sport has a Waterford steel fork, so that is not the cause of the harsher ride. I think it's the tubing, which is oversized. I have three other steel bikes, and the Gunnar's tubing is huge compared to them.
> 
> I have a Waterford RST-22 that is about the same size and geometry but has narrower tubing, and it rides like a magic carpet. My Gunnar rides much better now that I have put 28 mm tires on it. However, I expected it to ride just like the Waterford and it does not. The Gunnar's ride is much stiffer than the Waterford.


One reason for the difference you perceive is that the Roadie and the RST-22 are not really as comparable frames as you may think. The "ST" in your frame designation stands for Sport Touring. This is how Waterford describes your bike:

"The ST-22 is perfect for long-distance riding in comfort with its long wheelbase, light tubeset and stable steering geometry. 57mm brakes give you a clean road look with the ability to fit fenders and larger (up to 32C tires). Using proven long distance handling, lightweight tubing, the Sport Touring platform offers great comfort and easy handling.


Designed for comfort and stability over long distances, this is the choice for pure century riders and those who enjoy credit card and other forms of light touring. The long wheelbase provides excellent vertical compliance, while the steering makes the bike feel like it steers itself, so the rider can enjoy the full riding experience."

The Roadie is actually modeled after a racing bike (a stage racing bike to be more precise). The Gunnar that would be closer to your to your RST-22 would be the Gunnar Sport. 

This is how Gunnar describes the Sport:

"For some people, it’s more about miles than it is the miles per hour. Yet they still want the lightness and performance of a great steel bike. This is where the Sport shines. Its upright riding position, longer wheelbase and more stable steering makes the miles a pleasure to savor. And when the weather deteriorates, you’re ready, thanks to our 57mm reach brake design that provides you room for fenders and 28C tires." (Also, like the RST-22,the Sport takes 57mm brakes and 32c tires (if you don't add fenders).)

All that said, however, both are great bikes. I hope you have many happy miles on each of them.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Chris - You misunderstood me or I wasn't clear. I have a Waterford RST as well as a Gunnar Sport (not Roadie). The Gunnar Sport and the Waterford RST are both described as sport touring frames, yet the RST rides much smoother. As I said, I think the tubing accounts for the difference. The Sport's tubing is much larger diameter than the RST. Both frames have long chain stays and both have steel Waterford forks, and both frames are about the same size (although the Sport is a compact design and the RST has a slightly sloping top tube).


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Chris - You misunderstood me or I wasn't clear. I have a Waterford RST as well as a Gunnar Sport (not Roadie). The Gunnar Sport and the Waterford RST are both described as sport touring frames, yet the RST rides much smoother. As I said, I think the tubing accounts for the difference. The Sport's tubing is much larger diameter than the RST. Both frames have long chain stays and both have steel Waterford forks, and both frames are about the same size (although the Sport is a compact design and the RST has a slightly sloping top tube).


My apologies, tarwheel2. You were perfectly clear, I just messed up. For some reason I must have been thinking of drmayer's quote about his Roadie, which started this thread.

I take back what I said, totally mistaken. 

I do have one other question about the Sport. You say you have a Waterford fork on it, I think. I was wondering if you know what fork it is, and also wondering if the fork rake is the same they recommend for the Sport?

Since you discuss the ride as being smoother, one other thing occurs to me. Waterford had the RS (Road Sport) and the RST (Road Sport Touring) models. I haven't looked at those geometries closely in comparision to the Sport, but it may be possible that the RS is closer to the Sport. And that the more comfy aspect of the RST you feel might be attributable to it having a bit more of the touring geometry in it. But, I don't know. 

But the tubing no doubt has an influence.

And, as I said, sorry for misreading your post earler.


----------



## emwins (Mar 26, 2013)

Which Brooks saddle is that? Looks nice. Does it feel as good as it looks?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought both my Waterford RST and Gunnar Sport used, and both were custom to some extent. The Waterford is fully custom and has a taller head tube, a low bottom bracket, cantilever brakes and clearance for larger tires -- all features that don't match the standard specs for their sport touring frames. The Gunnar Sport is a standard size 60 frame, but the original owner paid extra for a Waterford fork. Since he bought directly from Gunnar, I assume that they correctly matched the fork to his frame. Regardless, the stiffness of the frame does not seem to relate to the fork. It is similar in shape and tubing size to the fork on my Waterford RST. 

The tubing on my Gunnar Sport frame is considerable larger diameter than the Waterford. I have owned other frames in the past with oversized tubing, and they ride stiffer. Some people like that feature, but I personally prefer a smoother riding frame. However, with larger tires the Gunnar rides just fine and it has enough clearance to run tires at least up to 32 mm.


----------



## thebigo (May 10, 2013)

Love this paint scheme. What is it? Sterling silver to pace car blue?
Gonna order my frame very soon.


----------



## roadie09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thread resurrection.

Here's my not-quite-so new Roadie. Minimal Gunnar logos ("G" on the headtube), charcoal silver paint, ENVE 2.0, 6700 everything except 105 brakes. Wheels are CK R45 with DT Swiss RR415. Bars are Bontrager Race Lite Aero. Almost everything else is temporary. I get a lot of people asking me if it is titanium. Somewhere around 18lbs 15oz.

Good to join the Gunnar club.









edit: Size is a 58. I'll cut the steerer eventually.


----------



## rebnoam (Aug 1, 2011)

enjoy!


----------



## rebnoam (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a Gunnar Sport and a Moots Vamoots, both 56cm. The 2010 Vamoots has a slightly longer wheelbase and a few other changes from previous years. Good combination of stability and responsiveness. The Sport is actually a little quicker feeling (not necessarily faster). It transmits more road feel as you might expect, and is very enjoyable to ride. Have not done any long rides yet as it is fairly new, and is my commute / winter bike. Both enjoyable rides. I ended up liking the Sport much more than I expected. If it was my only bike, I could live with that. The Vamoots is also a wonderful bike.


----------



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

*2008 Gunnar Roadie*

Had my Gunnar Roadie since 2008 after riding a Felt carbon frame. I recently rode a Moots Vamoots CR and while its the nicest bike I've ever had the pleasure to ride, the Gunnar is right up there. For the money it's a no brainer......

Titanium to charcoal fade paint with Easton EC90 SLX fork, Ultegra shifters & drivetrain, Ultegra 6800 wheelset, DuraAce derailleurs, FSA crankset & Superpro Chainrings. Have not weighed it but likely somewhere around 18.5 lbs with pedals and cages. Ride is sublime, could not want for much more.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice. Curious what you think of the ride quality of ec90slx fork? I had one on my Gunnar & ended up switching to a heavier fork that would fit 28mm tires.


----------



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

Think the fork rides quite nice, no issues or complaints. Other than my wife's ec90 superlight and various other factory carbon forks, I really have not ridden a lot of other forks though.


----------



## RCR (Oct 11, 2015)

I am 5"10 and considering a Gunnar Roadie. Am little confused about the 54 and 56. I currently ride a 54 Cross Check and I feel the reach is a bit too much, hence I have put a shorter stem. Effective Top Tube on a Roadie 54 is 55cm and looks just perfect for me. However the standover height on a roadie is 30.20cm compared to 31.22cm on a Cross Check. My inseam is 33.5, do you think it will be too much of a concern?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a tough one. You must have long legs and a short torso?

it depends on your reach and your flexibility. What is the ETT of the Cross Check? 

I think the best thing to do is reach out to Waterford and talk to them about the fit, your build, flexibility etc.



RCR said:


> I am 5"10 and considering a Gunnar Roadie. Am little confused about the 54 and 56. I currently ride a 54 Cross Check and I feel the reach is a bit too much, hence I have put a shorter stem. Effective Top Tube on a Roadie 54 is 55cm and looks just perfect for me. However the standover height on a roadie is 30.20cm compared to 31.22cm on a Cross Check. My inseam is 33.5, do you think it will be too much of a concern?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCR (Oct 11, 2015)

Vitamin G said:


> That's a tough one. You must have long legs and a short torso?
> 
> it depends on your reach and your flexibility. What is the ETT of the Cross Check?
> 
> I think the best thing to do is reach out to Waterford and talk to them about the fit, your build, flexibility etc.


ETT on my Cross Check is 56.


----------



## roadie09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Loved my Roadie so much I bought a Hyper-XX.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

2006 Gunnar Roadie resurrected. Force 22 bits. Gin & Tonic wheels


----------



## roadie09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gunnar Roadie 6.5 year update: added a few new bits, most recently a new Ultegra R8000 groupset. Weight as shown 18lb 13oz


----------

